# Extra dew claw?



## Raindancer411 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi All

I was looking at Daisys claws today and on her back foot I thought there was a dried piece of stuck together hair. When I looked closer it is a thin and small due claw. She doesnt have one the other side... Anyone elses have this?

When it comes to looking at getting her spayed I may ask the vet if it is worth getting it removed. I am just a little worried that she may catch it at a later date and hurt herself...


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Page 4 of the thread below is a photo of Biggles back dew claw, he had it removed when he was neutered, it was nothing really just a stitch or two - delighted we had it removed as I was really afraid of him catching it on something. His two front dew claws were fine.


http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?p=501251&highlight=claw#post501251


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Good thinking, it's what I'd do if she were mine 

x


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Tango has dewclaws front and back. They are fully attached, meaning that they are part of his skeletal system and not just held in place by flesh. I've checked into having them (the back ones) removed, because they catch on things and the nails curl very sharply making them really difficult to cut. Unlike an unattached dewclaw, the removal of his would be, essentially, an amputation, requiring some extensive surgery, to the tune of about $800.00. Right now it's cost prohibitive, especially since I've racked up a considerable amount of expense getting Jazz healthy, with another $300 to pay for her spay, and more to pay for Tango's dental at the beginning of next year. 

It sounds like that dewclaw of Daisy's isn't attached, which should make its removal pretty easy.


----------



## MoochiBaby (Sep 12, 2009)

my chi doesn't have dew claws on her feet but I heard that some dogs do have it on their back legs and that it is some kind of genetic defect. I don't know if this is true, that's what my friend says.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Our Rascal has one to we don't worry about it we just make sure it don't get hurt or any thing.Nomo's Momma DeeDee has dew claws on both back feet big regular dew claw.But hers is fine too.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

are dew claws bad? Cookie doesn't have them and neither did Ben but Lola has them on all four paws. I just kleep them trimmed right down. After never having a girl I just assumed it was a girl thing to have them but I guess not.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Dew claws are not a genetic defect - they go back to when dogs were wild and the dew claws were used to hold pray.

But as dogs became domesticated, they lost the need for dew claws, many now don't have all 4 dew claws and I think chihuahuas if they have them now usually just have the front two (that said quite a few have 3 or 4).

They are natural and no harm at all to the dog - the only reason that Biggles back dew claw was removed was because it was not a normal one, if you look at the photo you will see that - it was loosely attached and could easily be damaged or torn.


----------

